# V perches V's Squares



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I am planning a major overhaul to my loft .......I currently use a mixture of squares and V perches .....I am leaning towards going for all sqaures .

Do you think there is any advantage / disadvantage to having one or the other ?

What are your thoughts ??


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

whytwings said:


> I am planning a major overhaul to my loft .......I currently use a mixture of squares and V perches .....I am leaning towards going for all sqaures .
> 
> Do you think there is any advantage / disadvantage to having one or the other ?
> 
> What are your thoughts ??


If you have the room and money I would recommend boxes.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input RP
.........I'm thinking that going for the squares might offer better use of the space and give me more perching spaces.....I currently have a couple of birds claming 2 V perches and by having sqaures it might put an end to that too .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love box perches.. but T perches are great too.. the v ones if they are pointy seem uncomfortable to me...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are making them yourself consider slanted box perches. We made ours using 1x8 for the verticals, 1x2 for the perch cleats, and luan for the perch surfaces. We made them 8" wide to reduce unwanted pairing which allows us to get 25 perches in a 4x4 square. The slant encourages the birds to sit tail in which makes cleaning a breeze.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Box perches help you catch the birds easier. V-perches and T-perches will be harder because the birds will just fly off.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> love box perches.. but T perches are great too.. the v ones if they are pointy seem uncomfortable to me...


I had the V perches made up , they are very wide which allow the birds to squat down and rest that way if they so desire , they still have the wings to protect the birds underneath from droppings above .I like the V perches but I think the boxes might be the way to go .......thanks S W


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaysen said:


> If you are making them yourself consider slanted box perches. We made ours using 1x8 for the verticals, 1x2 for the perch cleats, and luan for the perch surfaces. We made them 8" wide to reduce unwanted pairing which allows us to get 25 perches in a 4x4 square. The slant encourages the birds to sit tail in which makes cleaning a breeze.


Thanks Jaysen ......I am happy to consider anything that requires less work


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whytwings said:


> I had the V perches made up , they are very wide which allow the birds to squat down and rest that way if they so desire , they still have the wings to protect the birds underneath from droppings above .I like the V perches but I think the boxes might be the way to go .......thanks S W


great.. the cool thing about box perches..is they can play house in them.. like build a nest and lay eggs ..of course you would not let them raise babies in them..but pigeons nest and do all those things anyway..and this keeps them off the floor nesting.. just use your fake eggs..that is if you keep your pairs together.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

RodSD said:


> Box perches help you catch the birds easier. V-perches and T-perches will be harder because the birds will just fly off.


That is very true Rod .........I hadn't considered that .


----------



## elliefant (Mar 12, 2011)

*what size box*



spirit wings said:


> great.. the cool thing about box perches..is they can play house in them.. like build a nest and lay eggs ..of course you would not let them raise babies in them..but pigeons nest and do all those things anyway..and this keeps them off the floor nesting.. just use your fake eggs..that is if you keep your pairs together.


I am going to be building box perches. How big do you suggest for them to be happy? I had drawn out 9"deep x 11 1/2"wide x 11 1/2"tall. I was only going to have the boxes floor be 7 1/2' deep so I can just scrape to the back of the box, and the droppings will go down to the floor.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

elliefant said:


> I am going to be building box perches. How big do you suggest for them to be happy? I had drawn out 9"deep x 11 1/2"wide x 11 1/2"tall. I was only going to have the boxes floor be 7 1/2' deep so I can just scrape to the back of the box, and the droppings will go down to the floor.


the measurements you have sound fine.. nice box perches....I like the 9 deep.


----------



## elliefant (Mar 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> the measurements you have sound fine.. nice box perches....I like the 9 deep.


Thank you for the input Spirit Wings


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I'm courious about these perchs. Why are v perchs used? My birds mostly like to roost on the rafters and top of the walls. In my feral pen I have boxs and the birds have always nested in them. But I made them so I can just pull out the floor to clean them. One pair of my homers made nests on the floor, the second pair in nest boxs and the last pair on a small platform on the wall. The platform does pull out to clean it and the nests are getting the same thing. But right now I just take out the babies and scoup them out. Then I spray with Seven and put in a good layer of wood shaving from my planner.

Speaking of nesting on the floor, my ferals make more nests on the floor than anywhere. I've got a lot of boxs in there too. I made them 10" deep x 12" high x 24" long. Figured that the same pair could have two nests at the same time and now and then they do. Also room for both the hen and the male in it at the same time.

I am quite sure I am burried under some myths and miss beliefs, going to try to figure out the right way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Don Fischer said:


> I'm courious about these perchs. Why are v perchs used? My birds mostly like to roost on the rafters and top of the walls. In my feral pen I have boxs and the birds have always nested in them. But I made them so I can just pull out the floor to clean them. One pair of my homers made nests on the floor, the second pair in nest boxs and the last pair on a small platform on the wall. The platform does pull out to clean it and the nests are getting the same thing. But right now I just take out the babies and scoup them out. Then I spray with Seven and put in a good layer of wood shaving from my planner.
> 
> Speaking of nesting on the floor, my ferals make more nests on the floor than anywhere. I've got a lot of boxs in there too. I made them 10" deep x 12" high x 24" long. Figured that the same pair could have two nests at the same time and now and then they do. Also room for both the hen and the male in it at the same time.
> 
> I am quite sure I am burried under some myths and miss beliefs, going to try to figure out the right way.


not sure what kind of set up you have..but perches are always appreciated.. most build lofts and so they need perches..unlike say a barn or something.. perching is for your flyers..the breeding area has the usable nest boxes.. usually the flock does better with more perches than birds..to keep down fighting..pigeons like their own little piece of real estate..so all of them should have a perch..what kind is up to the keeper.. but box perches work great.


----------

